# Holiday Cabin Norfolk April 14



## Kezz44 (Apr 16, 2014)

After seeing this location a few weeks back decided I had to give it a look for myself. And what a joy it was. A real hidden gem. I just love theses types of places...so much charm and character!
Hidden away on the norfolk coast, was once a holiday retreat for someone who has left it to slowly decay and be over taken by nature. Part cabin and old railway carriage, wasn't expecting it to be a warren of tiny rooms to explore. 

Anyway, on with the photos...



Holiday Cabin by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr




Holiday Cabin by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr




Holiday Cabin by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr




Holiday Cabin by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr




Holiday Cabin by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr




Holiday Cabin by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr




Holiday Cabin by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr




Holiday Cabin by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr




Holiday Cabin by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr




Holiday Cabin by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr




Holiday Cabin by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr




Holiday Cabin by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr




Holiday Cabin by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr




Holiday Cabin by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr




Holiday Cabin by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr




Holiday Cabin by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr




Holiday Cabin by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr




Holiday Cabin by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr




Holiday Cabin by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr




Holiday Cabin by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr




Holiday Cabin by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr




Holiday Cabin by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr




Holiday Cabin by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr




Holiday Cabin by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr




Holiday Cabin by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr




Holiday Cabin by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr




Holiday Cabin by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr




Holiday Cabin by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr




Holiday Cabin by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr




Holiday Cabin by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr




Holiday Cabin by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr




Holiday Cabin by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 16, 2014)

Fantastic!
I loved this place last time it was reported, great little place.
Your pics' are fab


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 16, 2014)

Wow! Now that is decay right there. Very eerie shots with all the dark colours. Like this alot


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 16, 2014)

glad you stumbled upon this place.it's a little beauty.I love this place.great pics.


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 16, 2014)

I do like the style of ur pictures, nice job


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 16, 2014)

Great photos,bet there was some good reading amongst the books!


----------



## Zedstar (Apr 16, 2014)

Loving this great post.... and fantastic find


----------



## LittleOz (Apr 16, 2014)

Fabulous decay and excellent detail shots, thanks for sharing


----------



## billygroat (Apr 16, 2014)

Really impressive.... Certainly something so aspire to!


----------



## tumble112 (Apr 16, 2014)

Thank you very much for sharing this.


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 16, 2014)

Wow what a location! Fantastically lit shots, really nice report!


----------



## skankypants (Apr 16, 2014)

Superb find and great pics,thanks for posting


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 7, 2014)

This report just gets better the more I look at it.


----------



## leelee (Jul 7, 2014)

amazing photos and good use of contrast.


----------



## krela (Jul 7, 2014)

leelee could you read the forum rules before posting again please?


----------



## just looking (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks for sharing... I really enjoyed seeing the advanced decay .. the good thing about these small gems is they are not of any value to your rip out all the wiring, plumbing etc type. thanks


----------



## Onmyown (Jul 8, 2014)

Perfect....


----------

